# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Операционная система реального времени QNX

## dima714

Что такое и с чем ее едят, знает ли кто?

----------


## koleban

QNX операционная система реального времени, используется начиная с фотоаппаратов, заканчивая ядерными реакторами. в жизни компьютерщика почти не встречается. глобальное отличие от всех остальных ОС - составное ядро ОС. Полностью работоспособна, даже видел браузер в ней. полный размер порядка 1 мегабайта, но в этот метр входит многое! Достойный проект. Большое количество платформ:
x86, MIPS, PowerPC, SH-4, xScale, ARM, StrongARM и еще несколько
Кто такое QNX и хто его едят!

----------


## dima714

А кто нибудь работал в ней? какие впечатления? только для работы или для домашнего использования хороша?

----------


## koleban

:)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))))
Основное предназначение ОС - автономные устройства .... дома тож можно, но это будет ..... что-то типа работа на Windows Embedded

----------


## dima714

> что-то типа работа на Windows Embedded


хе-хе, ясно, спасибо:)

----------


## TorchWood

А это правда, что на ней есть возможность объединять ресурсы нескольких машин в одну вычислительную систему?

----------


## Botanig

В виртуалбоксе кто-нибудь запускал? А сорцы есть этой системы?

----------

